# Current litters i have are sheepy/ fuzzy, and self



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I currently have 5 new litters born 12th december 2009 
i have sheepy/fuzzy babies, selfs, sliver fox and broken marked.
All from show stock

For sale i have left

White selfs BEW and PEW bucks and does
Self creams black eyed bucks
Sheepy/fuzzy cream and white bucks
Chocolate and white broken marked bucks
Cream and white broken marked bucks

Sorry tried to add a pic but the file is too big


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.Could you post in the introductions as it's a requirement of the forum before posting elsewhere :thx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Raindropmousery said:


> All from show stock
> 
> For sale i have left
> 
> ...


You can't show fuzzy/hairless so they can't be from show stock  There's also no mouse colour called cream and white - it sounds like you may be referring to one of the following colours: champagne, stone (not standardised), pale fawn or red.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> You can't show fuzzy/hairless so they can't be from show stock


Surely it is posible if your 'show stock' had been crossed and carried hairless...?
Not that I think is likely but just a thought.

Any photos ? 
Interested to see how fuzzy they are.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Well sheepy can be shown as i do show mine they have to go in the unstanderdised catagory my blue and white buck won 1st. Yes possibly i have the colour cream and white wrong they are probably pale (dilute) champange and white.

This pic is of the pale champange and white that i said was cream and white. Sorry about the blury pic.









this is a pic of one of my sheepy she is only 6weeks in this picture.









They have big ears and bigger sized like exhabition mice and have been bred with show mice too. There are a few people that show this breed and hopfully one day it will become a standerdised breed.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You could put anything in the unstandardised class technically, as long as it's a mouse that doesn't conform to a variety  But it can't win any of the awards at a show as it isn't accepted as a standardised variety. I do like hairless (genetically fuzzy) mice, and showed a few in unstandardised many years ago now. The mouse you have added a photo of looks as though it may have black eyes? It's hard to tell from the photo/lighting, but champagnes have pink eyes. If the eyes are pink then it does look like a champagne, if not I would say stone.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok thank you it must be stone then


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

i thought i read some where that you can get cream and whites the one in the pic is a little darker so probably isnt cream but i have a doe that was suppost to be a cream self but the other day when i looked and got he in the right light she had 2 patches of white on her


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a feeling that hamsters may have a colour called cream that is a lot darker than cream on a mouse.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> I have a feeling that hamsters may have a colour called cream that is a lot darker than cream on a mouse.


Yep you get Cream Hamsters - the ideal is a deep rich colour
This is Star 'Cream' Banded syrian










* Nothing * like what I imagine Cream in a mouse would be...
I'm still struggling with the beige/cream/light mouse colours.

I have a beige creamy type light colour keeps cropping up.
Any ideas ? Not the mouse in question but is about the best pic I have showing the colour.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful hamster


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

My understanding of unstanderdised is that you can only show an actual breed in it, well the breed exists but is not yet recognised like a rex mouse is an actual breed and is in that catogory or like a naked mouse they are a breed that is not recognised and any thing else that doesnt come in to a catogory at all goes in pet class. So sheepy/fuzzie mice are a breed just they are not a recognised breed yet. I enjoy showing them as they are different even thouh you cant get bigger prizes in that catagory it doesnt matter to me thats why i show other mice breeds that are recognised too.


----------



## lunarratty (Dec 2, 2009)

My mouse! Her daughter the self is such a pretty colour but never seen any her colour before so dont know what colour she is classified as. Cant wait to pick up my girlies from you at enfield rachel!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yep your mouse(s)



- THAT colour - LOL !
Is pretty but I've got more popped up and am still clueless as to what to call it !


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the nmc doesn't have pet classes so you and mouse breeder may be quoting different rules.You could show a new colour as well as say your sheep mouse in an unstandardised class.I would like hairless to be standardised.To get a variety standardised you have to exhibit at least 3 mice of that variety at a club show and then put it to the executive committee.Anyway it's all about enjoying your hobby as you say.Myth your mouse is a stone banded and the hammy is a beaut.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

hi yes will see you at enfield lol. 
Thank you sarah i understand there are a few people trying to get sheepy standerdised yes it woud be good to have hairless standerdised too.


----------

